# Error On Time Posted



## ira g (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know why the times posted are incorrect?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why the times posted are incorrect?



See this existing thread:http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=241296


----------



## ira g (Nov 3, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> See this existing thread:http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=241296


ok. thanks


----------

